# German WW2 and pre-WW2 March Songs



## Desert Fox

Just thought i'd open a dedicated thread for the Military March Songs of Germany:

Here is one of my favorites known as Erika, this version is the best quality i found:





Here is another version but with English lyrics:





It should be noted that not a single hateful or warmongering word can be found in any of these German March Songs. These songs were sung out of love for the Fatherland and for the pride of the German people.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## Desert Fox

Another German March Song, Viktoria (Victory):





English Lyrics:
Ade, mein liebes Schätzelein,
Ade, ade, ade,
Es muß, es muß geschieden sein
Ade, ade, ade,
Es geht um Deutschlands Gloria,
Gloria, Gloria,
Sieg Heil! Sieg Heil! Viktoria
Sieg Heil! Viktoria!


Good-bye, my sweet darling,
good-bye, good-bye, good-bye,
We must, we must part now
good-bye, good-bye, good-bye,
It is about Germany's Glory,
Glory, Glory,
Hail Victory! Hail Victory! Victory!
Hail Victory! Victory!


Visier und Ziel sind eingestellt
Ade, ade, ade,
Auf Stalin, Churchill, Roosevelt,
Ade, ade, ade,
Es geht um Deutschlands Gloria,
Gloria, Gloria,
Sieg Heil! Sieg Heil! Viktoria
Sieg Heil! Viktoria!


Sight and target are adjusted,
good-bye, good-bye, good-bye,
To Stalin, Churchill, Roosevelt,
good-bye, good-bye, good-bye,
It is about Germany's Glory,
Glory, Glory,
Hail Victory! Hail Victory! Victory!
Hail Victory! Victory!


Wir ruhen und wir rasten nicht
Ade, ade, ade,
Bis daß die Satansbrut zerbricht,
Ade, ade, ade,
Es geht um Deutschlands Gloria,
Gloria, Gloria,
Sieg Heil! Sieg Heil! Viktoria
Sieg Heil! Viktoria!


We don't rest or stop,
good-bye, good-bye, good-bye,
Until the spawn of Satan breaks,
good-bye, good-bye, good-bye,
It is about Germany's Glory,
Glory, Glory,
Hail Victory! Hail Victory! Victory!
Hail Victory! Victory!


Reich mir die Hand zum Scheidegruß
Ade, ade, ade,
Und deinen Mund zum Abschiedskuß
Ade, ade, ade,
Es geht um Deutschlands Gloria
Gloria, Gloria,
Sieg Heil! Sieg Heil! Viktoria
Sieg Heil! Viktoria!


Give me your hand for the parting greeting,
good-bye, good-bye, good-bye,
And your mouth for the parting kiss,
good-bye, good-bye, good-bye,
It is about Germany's Glory,
Glory, Glory,
Hail Victory! Hail Victory! Victory!
Hail Victory! Victory!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## Chogy

Desert Fox said:


> It should be noted that not a single hateful or warmongering word can be found in any of these German March Songs. These songs were sung out of love for the Fatherland and for the pride of the German people.



As opposed to the hateful warmongering allied marching songs?

I have no problem with German marching music, but let's not sugar-coat what Nazi Germany was...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Chogy said:


> As opposed to the hateful warmongering allied marching songs?


I never stated that.



Chogy said:


> I have no problem with German marching music, *but let's not sugar-coat what Nazi Germany was*...



But then why the double standards? Why the sugar coating of the allied atrocities in Europe and Asia? I'm guessing the allies were throwing flowers over Germany and Japan as they have been doing over the skies of Vietnam, Afghanistan, Iraq, i'm guessing the Soviets didn't butcher and rape millions of Polish, Czek, and German men, women, and children during and after the war, where were the war crime trials for these perpetrators? 

As always, we will never know the truth, for History is written by the victors.

---------- Post added at 04:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:01 AM ----------

Please, when you post a certain German WW2 March song, do also post its English lyrics along with it so that people can understand the music of patriotism, love, and sacrifice for the well being of the nation, while at the same time respecting other Nations and their people.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## 888jamie888

Oh please, the allies didn't start WW2. It was the Germans fault.


----------



## Desert Fox

Another German March song known as Westerwald Lied, one of the best i've heard and this the best quality i found on youtube :







This version is without instrumental:





English and German Lyrics:

First verse

Heute wollen wir marschier'n
Einen neuen Marsch probier'n
In dem schönen Westerwald
Ja da pfeift der Wind so kalt


Today we want to march
To try out a new march
In the lovely Westerwald
Yes, there the wind whistles so cold
Chorus

Oh, Du schöner Westerwald
Über Deine Höhen pfeift der Wind so kalt
Jedoch der kleinste Sonnenschein
Dringt tief ins Herz hinein


Oh, you lovely Westerwald
Over your heights the wind whistles so cold
However, the smallest sunshine
Thrusts deep into the heart
Second verse

Und die Gretel und der Hans
Gehn des Sonntags gern zum Tanz
Weil das Tanzen Freude macht
Und das Herz im Leibe lacht

Wiederhole Refrain


And Gretel and Hans
Gladly go dancing on Sunday
Because dancing makes joy
And the heart in the body laughs

Repeat chorus
Third verse

Ist das Tanzen dann vorbei
Gibt es meistens Keilerei
Und dem Bursch, den das nicht freut,
sagt man nach, er hat kein' Schneid

Wiederhole Refrain


When the dancing is over
There is mostly fighting
And the lad whom that does not please
Is accused of having no grit

Repeat chorus
Fourth verse

Oh, Du schöner Westerwald
Bist ja weit und breit bekannt
Echte Menschen der Natur
Von Falschheit keine Spur

Wiederhole Refrain


Oh, you lovely Westerwald
Are known far and wide
True people of nature
Of falsehood no trace

Repeat chorus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Desert Fox

This was among the many March Songs used during German Marches of the 2nd WW, however this one amongst a few other marsches predated WW2:


----------



## Desert Fox

German Panzerlied (Tank Song):





Translation of the Panzerlied (Panzer Song):

I

Whether in storm or in snow
Whether the sun smiles on us
The day blazing hot
Or the night ice cold
Our faces are dusty
But our spirits are cheerful
Yes, our spirits are cheerful
Our tank roars
Into the windstorm.

II

With thundering engines
As fast as lightning
We engage the enemy
Safe in our tanks
Far ahead of our comrades
In battle we stand alone
Yes, stand alone
Into enemy territory.

III

If an enemy tank
Appears in our sight
We ram throttles full
And close with the foe!
We give our lives freely
For the army of our realm
Yes, the army of our realm
To die for Germany
Is our highest honour.

IV

With barriers and tanks
Our opponent tires to stop us
We laugh at his efforts
And travel around them.
And when the guns threatingly
Hide in the yellow sand
Yes, in the yellow sand
We search for paths
No-one else has found.

V

And if some day
Faithless luck abandons us
And we can't return home
The deadly bullet strikes
And fate calls us
Yes, fate calls us
Then our tank is
An honourable grave.


Written by Oberleutnant Wiehle; June of 1933.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

A collection of Wehrmacht Songs:


----------



## Desert Fox

Koniggratzer Marsch, one of the best, i have to say, and still used in the German Army parades (despite this being one of hitler's favorite):




The Königgrätzer Marsch (Armeemarschsammlung II, 134 (Armeemarschsammlung II, 195)) is a famous German military march composed by Johann Gottfried Piefke after the Battle of Königgrätz, 1866, the decisive battle of the Austro-Prussian War, in which the Kingdom of Prussia defeated the Austrian Empire.
Königgrätzer Marsch - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

German WW2 military march song Rosemarie:





Unfortunately i couldn't find the English lyrics for this song.


----------



## Desert Fox

Another German WW2 March Song Schatz, ach Schatz:




German Lyrics (sorry, couldn't find English lyrics, will try though):

Schatz, ach Schatz
|: Schatz, ach Schatz, reise nicht so weit von hier :|
Im Rosengarten will ich deiner warten,
Im grünen Klee,
Im weißen Schnee.

|:Soldatenleben,
Ja das heißt lustig sein :|
Da trinken die Soldaten
Zum Schweinebraten
Champagnerwein, Champagnerwein

|: Wer hat denn dieses
Schöne Lied erdacht :|
Drei tapfere Jungen, die habens gesungen
In dunkler Nacht,
Auf kalter Wacht.


----------



## Desert Fox

German WW2 March song 'Lore Lied' (good quality):


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Desert Fox said:


> Just thought i'd open a dedicated thread for the Military March Songs of Germany:
> 
> It should be noted that not a single hateful or warmongering word can be found in any of these German March Songs. These songs were sung out of love for the Fatherland and for the pride of the German people.



Not too sure about any of that. We ought to (and it will be nice if you do too) consider them just as Military Marching Songs of the the Wehrmacht and/or its predecessors. Love for the Vaterland and all that was relevant only to some people.

As a school-boy (in India), I learnt "Lorelei", though I also knew how that song was given colors and connotations by various people during the war. And that song had nothing to do with "Der Vaterland" unlike "Sieg Heil".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Capt.Popeye said:


> Not too sure about any of that. *We ought to (and it will be nice if you do too) consider them just as Military Marching Songs of the the Wehrmacht and/or its predecessors.*



Where did i say they weren't military songs? I have mentioned "German WW2 Military March Songs" in everyone of my post. Don't jump to conclusions.



Capt.Popeye said:


> Love for the Vaterland and all that was relevant only to some people.



"relevant to some people"???? So you mean to say only a few people loved their country? Tells a lot about how much you know.



Capt.Popeye said:


> As a school-boy (in India), I learnt "Lorelei", though I also knew how that song was given colors and connotations by various people during the war.


Though, i don't know what you mean by "given colors and connotations", but songs have evolved with the passage of time, and the same (regarding what you said) can also be said about other songs from various countries, be it during peacetime or war time.



Capt.Popeye said:


> And that song had nothing to do with "Der Vaterland" unlike "Sieg Heil".



Lorelei is a German Folk Song, it mentions Maidens and Fairies, and it originated in Germany (obviously), so yes it does have a lot to do with the Fatherland (Germany).
*
Also, i will ignore further posts, i can't have my thread derailed since this is a thread about German Military March songs.*


----------



## Desert Fox

German Military Marches - Die Braune Kompanie:


----------



## Desert Fox

Luftwaffe Marsch:


----------



## Desert Fox

Panzerlied as sung in the Film Battle of the Bulge:


----------



## Desert Fox

Luftwaffe March as in the film battle of Britain:


----------



## Desert Fox

This version is the best one on youtube in my opinion:


----------



## Desert Fox

Another masterpiece German Military March composed by Johann Gottfried&#65279; Piefke(1815/1917- 1884):

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Erika Instrumental (good quality):


----------



## desiman

888jamie888 said:


> Oh please, the allies didn't start WW2. It was the Germans fault.



Actually it was the Allies fault, they put heavy restrictions on Germany after WW1, that led to the rise of Hitler and the Nazi party which proposed to break those restrictions. If Germany had been given a fair hand after WW1, there would be no WW2.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Desert Fox

Schlesierlied


----------



## Desert Fox

Regimentsgruß

Marchas militares alemanas - "Saludos al Regimiento" (Regimentsgruß) - YouTube


----------



## Chogy

desiman said:


> Actually it was the Allies fault, they put heavy restrictions on Germany after WW1, that led to the rise of Hitler and the Nazi party which proposed to break those restrictions. If Germany had been given a fair hand after WW1, there would be no WW2.



By the fall of 1939, Germany was prosperous, growing economically, poised for an era of great advancement. Somehow, they managed to shrug off those "unfair" dicta from the Versailles Treaty. Yet they decided to annex the Sudetenland, Austria, Czechoslovakia, then launch a blitz on Poland and then France and the Low Countries.

So they had a choice in 1939 - launch WW2 in Europe, or press on with a glowing domestic program. They chose war. You can't blame that decision in 1938 and 1939 on WW1.


----------



## 888jamie888

desiman said:


> Actually it was the Allies fault, they put heavy restrictions on Germany after WW1, that led to the rise of Hitler and the Nazi party which proposed to break those restrictions. If Germany had been given a fair hand after WW1, there would be no WW2.


 They invaded Belgium in WW1. Therefore they were the aggressors. So heavy restrictions justifies starting a war which kills tens of millions???


----------



## Desert Fox

Chogy said:


> By the fall of 1939, Germany was prosperous, growing economically, poised for an era of great advancement. Somehow, they managed to shrug off those "unfair" dicta from the Versailles Treaty. Yet they decided to annex the Sudetenland, Austria, Czechoslovakia, then launch a blitz on Poland and then France and the Low Countries.
> 
> So they had a choice in 1939 - launch WW2 in Europe, or press on with a glowing domestic program. They chose war. You can't blame that decision in 1938 and 1939 on WW1.



Chogy and 888Jaimie888, please take this discussion to the appropriate thread (http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-...they-dont-want-you-listen-11.html#post2433648), this thread is specifically meant for German WW2 and pre-WW2 March Songs.

Thank you


----------



## Desert Fox

BOMBEN AUF ENGLAND, some good Luftwaffe aerial art


----------



## Desert Fox

Atlantik Marsch


----------



## Desert Fox

Badenweiler Marsch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

An der Front im Westen, unfortunately the English text cannot be found for some of these songs:


----------



## Desert Fox

Wir sind die alte Landser 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Z_SUSIn4qc


----------



## Desert Fox

Tschingta,Tschingta Bummtara

Tschingta,Tschingta Bummtara - YouTube


----------



## Desert Fox

German Military War Songs-Markische Heide

German Military War Songs-Markische Heide - YouTube


----------



## Desert Fox

German Military War Songs-Schwarzbraun ist die Haselnuss

German Military War Songs-Schwarzbraun ist die Haselnuss - YouTube


----------



## Desert Fox

Dedicated to all of those German Soldiers who fought till the bitter end in defense of their nation:

German Military March - Ich hatt einen Kameraden

English Lyrics:

I once had a comrade,
you won't find a better one.
The drum was rolling for battle,
he was marching by my side
in the same pace and stride.

A bullet flew towards us
meant for you or for me?
It did tear him away,
he lies at my feet
like he was a part of me.

He wants to reach his hand to me,
while I'm just reloading my gun.
"Can't give you my hand for now,
you rest in eternal life
My good comrade!"


----------



## Desert Fox

Pappenheimermarsch

German Military March - Pappenheimermarsch - YouTube


----------



## Desert Fox

Argonnerwald

German Military March - Argonnerwald


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

did the Lutwaffe also have a band?


----------



## Desert Fox

Margarethen Marsch

German Military March - Margarethen Marsch - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> did the Lutwaffe also have a band?



Not sure if they did, although they might have, however i have tried to search up Luftwaffe Marsches (as they are called), and the only one i have found is the one composed by a British, but it should be understood that even though it was composed by a British it still follows that traditional German tune found in most German Songs from WW2 as well as pre WW2.

This was composed by British (forgot his name):
Great German Aces of WWII - YouTube

This Website might contain original Luftwaffe Songs:

Luftwaffe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Here's another Luftwaffe Song (Original German):

Soldatenlieder der Luftwaffe-Flieger empor - YouTube

---------- Post added at 02:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:35 AM ----------

Luftwaffe song with great pictures and images of Luftwaffe planes and pilots:

Soldatenlieder der Luftwaffe-Jagdflieger-Lied - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Here's another great Luftwaffe song along with some really rare images (There an image of a captured (i suppose) British spitfire in German colors @0:31):
Soldatenlieder der Luftwaffe-Frei die Propeller - YouTube


----------



## Chogy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Desert Fox

Chogy said:


>



Wow. 



Chogy said:


>



Lol, can't blame them, kittens are too adorable:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Not sure of the exact name of this song, however the video does contain some rare images:


----------



## Desert Fox

Afrika Korps - Panzer rollen in Afrika vor. 

Afrika Korps - Panzer rollen in Afrika vor. - YouTube


----------



## Desert Fox

Die Blauen Dragoner 

Die Blauen Dragoner - YouTube


----------



## Desert Fox

Dedicated to the Afrika Corps and to its brilliant General, Field Marshal Erwin Rommel, AKA the "Desert Fox"

Afrika Korps-"Unser Rommel" 

Afrika Korps-"Unser Rommel" - YouTube


----------



## Desert Fox

Alte Kameraden

German marching song ( alte Kameraden) - YouTube


----------



## Desert Fox

Russlandlied - Russia Song (English Subtitles) 

Russlandlied - Russia Song (English Subtitles) - YouTube

This song was created and popular during Operation Barbarossa.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Thank you very much for this thread; I am delighted to find some of my old favourites featured here, and hope you will entertain petitions for the inclusion of others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Joe Shearer said:


> Thank you very much for this thread; I am delighted to find some of my old favourites featured here, and hope you will entertain petitions for the inclusion of others.



Thanks, and i certainly will add more when i find them.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Desert Fox said:


> Thanks, and i certainly will add more when i find the.



Please could you add to your presentation of the traditional four? You have already shared the Koniggraetzer and the Badenweiler; could we have the Fehrbelliner, for its music, and the Hohenfriedberger, because of the sentimental song to Alte Fritze the Prussian soldiers sang?

I was fascinated at your including the not very well known Pappenheimermarsch, which refers to an Imperial general of the Thirty Years War.

From the classical side, you gave us the stirring Preussens Gloria. I am convinced that you will not be averse to the Doppel Adler, in spite of its other imperial associations, and Beethoven's stirring composition, the March dedicated to General Yorck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Joe Shearer said:


> Please could you add to your presentation of the traditional four? You have already shared the Koniggraetzer and the Badenweiler; could we have the Fehrbelliner, for its music, and the Hohenfriedberger, because of the sentimental song to Alte Fritze the Prussian soldiers sang?
> 
> I was fascinated at your including the not very well known Pappenheimermarsch, which refers to an Imperial general of the Thirty Years War.


Thanks, my aim is to post every German march song, both from during the period of WW2 as well as from the era of Imperial Germany, on this thread since i believe these marches deserve their own section and will be easily accessible.



Joe Shearer said:


> From the classical side, you gave us the stirring Preussens Gloria. I am convinced that you will not be averse to the Doppel Adler, in spite of its other imperial associations, and Beethoven's stirring composition, the March dedicated to General Yorck.


My knowledge of Prussian March's is slightly weak, the ones that i am aware of is due to them being widely used during military parades under Nazi regime. Perhaps you can assist me in updating this thread with more German march songs, both pre WW2 and WW2. I would appreciate that.

German Military March Fehrbelliner Reitermarsch

German Military March Fehrbelliner Reitermarsch - YouTube

Hohenfriedberger Marsch (English Subtitle) 

Hohenfriedberger Marsch (English Subtitle) - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Unter dem Doppeladler 

Unter dem Doppeladler - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## H.A.W.K

All heil HITLER..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Desert Fox said:


> Thanks, my aim is to post every German march song, both from during the period of WW2 as well as from the era of Imperial Germany, on this thread since i believe these marches deserve their own section and will be easily accessible.
> 
> 
> My knowledge of Prussian March's is slightly weak, the ones that i am aware of is due to them being widely used during military parades under Nazi regime. Perhaps you can assist me in updating this thread with more German march songs, both pre WW2 and WW2. I would appreciate that.
> 
> German Military March Fehrbelliner Reitermarsch
> 
> German Military March Fehrbelliner Reitermarsch - YouTube
> 
> Hohenfriedberger Marsch (English Subtitle)
> 
> Hohenfriedberger Marsch (English Subtitle) - YouTube


 


Desert Fox said:


> Unter dem Doppeladler
> 
> Unter dem Doppeladler - YouTube


YES! and with the Yorckscher, my cup will be full to overflowing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

German Paratrooper song with footage of German Paratroopers

Fallschirmjager lied (German paratrooper song) - YouTube


----------



## Joe Shearer

H.A.W.K said:


> All heil HITLER..


----------



## H.A.W.K

Joe Shearer said:


> [/QUOT
> Thats what you think ,fine..


----------



## Desert Fox

Joe Shearer said:


> YES! and with the Yorckscher, my cup will be full to overflowing.



If you know of more then do let me know, i would be more than happy to add them to this thread.

Marsch des Yorck&#39;schen Korps - YouTube

Triumphmarsch

Triumphmarsch - YouTube



H.A.W.K said:


> Thats what you think ,fine..



Please guys, lets not derail the thread.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Desert Fox said:


> My knowledge of Prussian March's is slightly weak, the ones that i am aware of is due to them being widely used during military parades under Nazi regime. Perhaps you can assist me in updating this thread with more German march songs, both pre WW2 and WW2. I would appreciate that.



Dear Sir,

I would be happy to submit my suggestions to you as URLs, with as much information about them as I have, or can garner.

Would it be suitable if I do four or five a day?

Warm regards,
'Joe'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Joe Shearer said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> I would be happy to submit my suggestions to you as URLs, with as much information about them as I have, or can garner.
> 
> Would it be suitable if I do four or five a day?
> 
> Warm regards,
> 'Joe'



No problem, post as many as you can on this thread, but do take your time, no need to rush.


----------



## Joe Shearer

The Germans, and the Prussians before them, and the older German stem Duhchies before _them_, and so on back to the time when they consumed Roman Legions for lunch, won wars. They did not win by stepping out and deciding that it was a good day to fight a war. They prepared, systematically. A useful German word to remember in this connection is Gruendlichkeit.

As might be expected, this Discipline extended into every intellectual exercise. How to march was no exception. As early as in 1817, King Friedrich Wilhelm III collected 36 slow marches and 36 quick marches and decreed that no other marches were permitted in his presence! This grew, slowly, to three collections:

Collection I. : Slow marches for Infantry (Fusstruppen). 115 nos.;
Collection II. : Quick marches. 269;
Collection III : Cavalry marches. 149.

These were collected in the Armeemarschsammlung, or the AM,and took on a numbering code. Each march was numbered according to collection and a running number. For instance, of those already presented, the Hohenfriedberger was AMIII 1b*, the Koniggraetzer was AMII 195, the Pappenheimermarsch was a slow march, AMI 100, and Preussens Gloria was AMIi 240. Beethoven made a guest appearance with his Yorkscher Marsch at AMII 103!

* Group III! Why? Anybody like to tell us why this is a 'cavalry' tune?

This was the old numbering and is no longer the way these are numbered now.

Here please find Bethoven's Yorckscher Marsch, dedicated to the old Prussian general Major General Ludwig Yorck von Wartenburg, famous for his participation in the reforms of the Prussian Army after Tilsit. This march is not only excellent musically, it has a great deal of significance in present day military ritual.



> Since Prussia and the Prussian army played a big role in the German states, the march is also often played and one of the most important German military marches. It is the traditional March of the Wachbataillon, the German Bundeswehr's elite drill unit, it is also played at the first march at the Grand Tattoo and it was the traditional March of the East German armed forces.



http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rc...9tXpfu_Sz4Zbf-MrA&sig2=v90m5K8nPPWVgtFSZNZAJg


I picked this out of the alternatives available because the music is "pure", not tarted up, and is played at the correct tempo, below 120, almost a Brigade of Guards tempo - very apt, considering that Yorck changed his name from Jark to Yorck to sound more British!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Desert Fox

Joe Shearer said:


> The Germans, and the Prussians before them, and the older German stem Duhchies before _them_, and so on back to the time when they consumed Roman Legions for lunch, won wars. They did not win by stepping out and deciding that it was a good day to fight a war. They prepared, systematically. A useful German word to remember in this connection is Gruendlichkeit.
> 
> As might be expected, this Discipline extended into every intellectual exercise. How to march was no exception. As early as in 1817, King Friedrich Wilhelm III collected 36 slow marches and 36 quick marches and decreed that no other marches were permitted in his presence! This grew, slowly, to three collections:
> 
> Collection I. : Slow marches for Infantry (Fusstruppen). 115 nos.;
> Collection II. : Quick marches. 269;
> Collection III : Cavalry marches. 149.
> 
> These were collected in the Armeemarschsammlung, or the AM,and took on a numbering code. Each march was numbered according to collection and a running number. For instance, of those already presented, the Hohenfriedberger was AMIII 1b*, the Koniggraetzer was AMII 195, the Pappenheimermarsch was a slow march, AMI 100, and Preussens Gloria was AMIi 240. Beethoven made a guest appearance with his Yorkscher Marsch at AMII 103!
> 
> * Group III! Why? Anybody like to tell us why this is a 'cavalry' tune?
> 
> This was the old numbering and is no longer the way these are numbered now.
> 
> Here please find Bethoven's Yorckscher Marsch, dedicated to the old Prussian general Major General Ludwig Yorck von Wartenburg, famous for his participation in the reforms of the Prussian Army after Tilsit. This march is not only excellent musically, it has a great deal of significance in present day military ritual.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rc...9tXpfu_Sz4Zbf-MrA&sig2=v90m5K8nPPWVgtFSZNZAJg
> 
> 
> I picked this out of the alternatives available because the music is "pure", not tarted up, and is played at the correct tempo, below 120, almost a Brigade of Guards tempo - very apt, considering that Yorck changed his name from Jark to Yorck to sound more British!



Dear sir, your valuable input is highly appreciated, and i would not mind at all if you continue to contribute to the thread with your knowledgeable input.

Thanks


----------



## Joe Shearer

Desert Fox said:


> Dear sir, your valuable input is highly appreciated, and i would not mind at all if you continue to contribute to the thread with your knowledgeable input.
> 
> Thanks



With the support and the encouragement of our OP, we continue to look at German marches, and shall try to present those that were sung, as much as possible.

However, as a quick aside, to close off our initial theme of marches composed by mainstream composers, we present here two similar sounding one's, the Rakoczi March, which was re-done both by Berlioz, as part of the opera, The Damnation of Faust, and by Liszt, and the famous Radetzky March, by the waltz king, Strauss.

The Rakoczi March already existed as the Rakoczi Song, in which form it was an inspiration for Hungarian patriots to rise in revolt against the Austrians, and the words were a call to the patriot Rakoczi (Ra Koch She) to return to lead his countrymen. The revolt was cruelly crushed; there are reasons, similarities why the Hungarians of 1848 appeal to me, but let us stay with the music. It is still popular today in Hungary, as an *unofficial* Hungarian national anthem.


http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fg2nfDJrRxU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## dexter

If Hitler did'nt attack Russia he would surely win the war !


----------



## Desert Fox

Dedicated to all of those brave Soldiers who fought till the bitter end to defend Europe from being taken over by the Bolshevik Reds, they were the true anti-Communists, not that joke of Western Allies later on known as NATO which actually assisted in the spread of Communism.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jg3uIK5TM4A&feature=related

The true liberators of Ukraine, Latvia, Lithuania, and other bolshevik occupied territories of Eastern Europe and Western Russia, may their souls rest in peace!


----------



## Desert Fox

One among the many Hitler Youth Songs:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1HeegQQrKY&feature=related


----------



## Desert Fox

Lisa Lisa (among the many Waffen SS's Song)

Lisa, Lisa (SS) - YouTube


----------



## Desert Fox

Hitler Youth Anthem: Es zittern die morschen Knochen

Hitler Youth Anthem: Es zittern die morschen Knochen (With English Lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## Desert Fox

Marschlied der Leibstandarte 

Marschlied der Leibstandarte - YouTube

"This is a post-war recording of a very rare song of the Leibstandarte SS Adolf Hitler; this song belongs for sure to the LSSAH since the name of the unit is mentioned in the refrain. Please do not post any political or offensive comment, I only want to share this song with collectors, historians and reenactors.
Enjoy!"

Wir ziehn von dem Strande die Straßen einher
der Belt lockt die jungen Glieder
wir ziehn in der Sonne der Affe wiegt schwer
wer singt noch die lustigen Lieder?

|as ist die Garde, die unser Führer liebt, ja liebt,
die stolze Leibstandarte, die da stirbt eh sie sich ergibt!:|

Und ruft uns zum Kampfe das Vaterland
da gibt es kein Zaudern und Zagen
dann nimm Kamerad dein Gewehr in die Hand
um Fahne und Freiheit zu wahren!

|:Ja, wir sind die Garde, die unser Führer liebt, ja liebt,
die stolze Leibstandarte, die da stirbt eh sie sich ergibt!:|


----------



## HÖLDERLIN

888jamie888 said:


> They invaded Belgium in WW1. Therefore they were the aggressors. So heavy restrictions justifies starting a war which kills tens of millions???


 
This is not quite true. Serbians assassinated the Austro-Hungarian heir to the throne. Hence, Austro-Hungarians gave Serbia a hard ultimatum. Serbia didn't fulfill this ultimatum, so Austro-Hungary (which was allied with Germany) declared war on Serbia. Serbia was protected by Russia, which now began with total mobilization. Russia was allied with France, so Germany was threatened on two fronts. For this case, German strategists provided the "Schlieffen-Plan" - to quickly beat France in the north and then take care of the Western front. Unfortunately, this plan geographically demanded marching through Belgium. It was known that Great Britain felt highly threatened by the rapid naval and economical progress of Germany and that France wanted to wipe out the dominating position of the "arch enemy" and the franco-german region Elsaß-Lothringen to be French again. Germany, at the beginning of the war, didn't even have any war goals. Although it might have could delayed the outbreak of the war by not giving Austro-Hungary a "blank cheque". I am not saying Germany was totally innocent, but to call it the main culprit is insane. And so was the treaty. My family owned a big civil shipping company since napoleonic times. They traded, carried passengers and hunted whales and now had to give every single ship to the Americans. Just for being German. I am not saying the "treaty" of Versaille is an excuse for nationalsocialism but it explains to some extent the radicalization of the German people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

HÖLDERLIN;3213385 said:


> This is not quite true. Serbians assassinated the Austro-Hungarian heir to the throne. Hence, Austro-Hungarians gave Serbia a hard ultimatum. Serbia didn't fulfill this ultimatum, so Austro-Hungary (which was allied with Germany) declared war on Serbia. Serbia was protected by Russia, which now began with total mobilization. Russia was allied with France, so Germany was threatened on two fronts. For this case, German strategists provided the "Schlieffen-Plan" - to quickly beat France in the north and then take care of the Western front. Unfortunately, this plan geographically demanded marching through Belgium. It was known that Great Britain felt highly threatened by the rapid naval and economical progress of Germany and that France wanted to wipe out the dominating position of the "arch enemy" and the franco-german region Elsaß-Lothringen to be French again. Germany, at the beginning of the war, didn't even have any war goals. Although it might have could delayed the outbreak of the war by not giving Austro-Hungary a "blank cheque". I am not saying Germany was totally innocent, but to call it the main culprit is insane. And so was the treaty. My family owned a big civil shipping company since napoleonic times. They traded, carried passengers and hunted whales and now had to give every single ship to the Americans. Just for being German. I am not saying the "treaty" of Versaille is an excuse for nationalsocialism but it explains to some extent the radicalization of the German people.



This is a rationalization of a crime, the invasion of Belgium was not justified by anything except the fact that the Schlieffen Plan called for it. Was that sufficient reason to violate the neutrality of a small nation which was militarily nowhere in the league of a state geared for war from the eighteenth century onwards?

The rationalization of the German response to Versailles is personal and petty in the extreme. What did your family, which owned a big civil shipping company since Napoleonic times, traded, carried passengers and hunted whales, do to prevent the war, or to stop German atrocities during the war? In what way was their burden worse than that of other, poorer, less prominent families? In what way, actually, was their contribution to peace more than that of other, poorer, less prominent families? And how did your family's personal misfortune become a justification for National Socialism?


----------



## HÖLDERLIN

Joe Shearer said:


> This is a rationalization of a crime, the invasion of Belgium was not justified by anything except the fact that the Schlieffen Plan called for it.



I agree. 



Joe Shearer said:


> Was that sufficient reason to violate the neutrality of a small nation which was militarily nowhere in the league of a state geared for war from the eighteenth century onwards?



Yes. The weakness of Belgium was of course rather a condition than a reason against invasion.



Joe Shearer said:


> What did your family, which owned a big civil shipping company since Napoleonic times, traded, carried passengers and hunted whales, do to prevent the war, or to stop German atrocities during the war?



My point exactly. There were no distinctions made. Even if my ancestor, sitting in Hamburg, jumped on a white horse to try to stop "German atrocities" in some trench in France, his basis of existence would have still been wrecked by the treaty because of his nationality.



Joe Shearer said:


> In what way was their burden worse than that of other, poorer, less prominent families? In what way, actually, was their contribution to peace more than that of other, poorer, less prominent families?



I don't know. How to measure misery in the first place? And why are you trying to bring wealth into this?



Joe Shearer said:


> And how did your family's personal misfortune become a justification for National Socialism?



It doesn't, as I said before. I said it would not even be "an excuse", but that it would "explain to some extent" the radicalization of the German people.


----------



## Joe Shearer

HÖLDERLIN;3213663 said:


> My point exactly. There were no distinctions made. Even if my ancestor, sitting in Hamburg, jumped on a white horse to try to stop "German atrocities" in some trench in France, his basis of existence would have still been wrecked by the treaty because of his nationality.



But did he? Did any section of Germany, other than the Socialists, oppose the war? Even the Socialists wavered.



HÖLDERLIN;3213663 said:


> I don't know. How to measure misery in the first place? And why are you trying to bring wealth into this?



I thought you wanted it in, and that is why you referred to it in the first place.



HÖLDERLIN;3213663 said:


> It doesn't, as I said before. I said it would not even be "an excuse", but that it would "explain to some extent" the radicalization of the German people.



The point, as I understood it, was that Germans suffered merely for being Germans. Who should have suffered for being Germans? Considering that German mobilization was not inevitable, that her policies led to the Triple Entente in the first place, that the weakening of the Austro-Hungarian Empire which was not then an Austro-Hungarian Empire started at Sadowa, that in a short span of years, Germany which was not then a German Empire fought three aggressive wars over territory or domination? Was Schleswig-Holstein critical, worth going to war over? Was Alsace-Lorraine critical, worth going to war over? Was the destruction of the Holy Roman Empire critical, worth war?

If these were not issues which demanded war, somebody in Germany was responsible for three wars before 1914.

If it is your underlying point that only some in Germany were guilty, not all, it is surely up to Germans to have prevented that situation in the first place. If Germany's people failed to stand up to the princes, to Prussia and to the machinations of a Chancellor, then who else should be assigned responsibility for the many reasons why the events of the Great War demanded retribution?


----------



## HÖLDERLIN

Joe Shearer said:


> But did he? Did any section of Germany, other than the Socialists, oppose the war? Even the Socialists wavered.



Not that I would know. 



Joe Shearer said:


> I thought you wanted it in, and that is why you referred to it in the first place.



No, I thought it would be interesting to bring some personal background into it. I only have one family though. 



Joe Shearer said:


> The point, as I understood it, was that Germans suffered merely for being Germans.



Well, easier put: The point is, that the conditions of the treaty were outrageously unjust.



Joe Shearer said:


> Who should have suffered for being Germans?



Nobody.



Joe Shearer said:


> Considering that German mobilization was not inevitable, that her policies led to the Triple Entente in the first place, that the weakening of the Austro-Hungarian Empire which was not then an Austro-Hungarian Empire started at Sadowa, that in a short span of years, Germany which was not then a German Empire fought three aggressive wars over territory or domination?



I don't really get this paragraph, I am sorry, I am probably too tired. 



Joe Shearer said:


> Was Schleswig-Holstein critical, worth going to war over? Was Alsace-Lorraine critical, worth going to war over? Was the destruction of the Holy Roman Empire critical, worth war?



Obviously depends on the individual. If you ask me personally, I have to say: Of course, for I probably wouldn't be here with too many deviations of the wheelwork of history.



Joe Shearer said:


> If these were not issues which demanded war, somebody in Germany was responsible for three wars before 1914.



Yes, and not just in Germany. But what does that has to do with the treaty of Versailles?



Joe Shearer said:


> If it is your underlying point that only some in Germany were guilty, not all, it is surely up to Germans to have prevented that situation in the first place. If Germany's people failed to stand up to the princes, to Prussia and to the machinations of a Chancellor, then who else should be assigned responsibility for the many reasons why the events of the Great War demanded retribution?



I think you misunderstood me there. I don't blame the Germans for taking up arms at all. What do you mean "preventing the situation in the first place"? Sitting cross legged and pray to Vishnu while the Russians are getting prepared to take East Prussia?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

HÖLDERLIN;3213790 said:


> Not that I would know.



You ought to. If you raise the question about the Treaty of Versailles being inequitable, "outrageously unjust", to use your words, it is expected that you know a bit of the background. How can we assume that nothing existed before that treaty?



HÖLDERLIN;3213790 said:


> No, I thought it would be interesting to bring some personal background into it. I only have one family though.



It was interesting that you brought some personal background in. As it happens, that personal background was plutocratic. What else should we respond to, once you have cited that example? To something that you had not mentioned, some family or social sector that you did not bring up? Would that not count as peculiar?


----------



## Joe Shearer

HÖLDERLIN;3213790 said:


> Well, easier put: The point is, that the conditions of the treaty were outrageously unjust.



Naturally.

Anything against German interest is automatically an outrageously unjust arrangement.

Would you care to point out how the Treaty of Versailles materially differs from:

The Treaty of Vienna, 1864;
The Peace of Prague, 1866;
The Treaty of Frankfurt, 1871.

About the last, this has been said in a popular, on-line resource:

The Franco-Prussian War can be seen as directly setting up World War I. The war revolved around the ancient Franco-German tension that had started when the Carolingian Empire of Charlemagne's heirs was broken up in the Treaty of Verdun in 843. Also, French pride was badly hurt in the war, and the loss of Alsace-Lorraine was humiliating. Bismarck tried to deprive the French of allies, but the German Emperor Wilhelm II dismissed him and *allowed an alliance with Russia to lapse *(letting France ally with Russia) and ultimately supported Austria in the 1914 crisis that directly led to World War I.

Apparently, Wilhelm II was well-acquainted with the Lotus position. I am unable to comment on his knowledge of Vishnu.


----------



## Joe Shearer

HÖLDERLIN;3213790 said:


> Nobody.



Ah, quite so.

The Danes had to pay, by reparations and through loss of territory, for the war that was thrust on them by Prussia and Austria.

The Austrians had to pay, by reparations and through loss of territory, for the war that was thrust on them by Prussia.

The French had to pay, by reparations and through loss of territory, for the war that was thrust on them by Prussia.

The Germans, on the other hand, after thrusting a war on Belgium and attacking France, and causing the loss of thousands of lives, and irreparable damage, were obviously not liable to pay, at the popular level or at the state level.

Obviously. 

How silly not to realize that all that the poor Germans did was forced on them by manifest destiny. They were not responsible for their actions; they were impelled to do it by higher forces, is it not?


----------



## Joe Shearer

HÖLDERLIN;3213790 said:


> I don't really get this paragraph, I am sorry, I am probably too tired.



The point is that World War I was the culmination of a series of hostile and war-like steps that Germany, and earlier than that,Prussia, had taken, over the previous century.

Fighting wars of aggression, and inflicting punishing treaties, which involved reparations (like in Versailles), loss of territory (like in Versailles), and the dissolution of the defeated state (like in Versailles), was something Germany was polished at doing. What happened at Versailles was a reversal of fortune. Germany, and Germans, complained bitterly, without for one moment looking at their own track record.



HÖLDERLIN;3213790 said:


> Yes, and not just in Germany. But what does that has to do with the treaty of Versailles?



Everything, I should imagine.

Having inflicted war, and grievous wounds during the course of that war, Germany was sought to be reduced in strength so that she could not do so ever again.

The Allies miscalculated. They erred on the side of weakness. Only partition, and occupation for decades, finally managed to put the German genie back in the bottle. Versailles was not sufficient to keep Germany out of mischief.


----------



## Joe Shearer

HÖLDERLIN; said:


> I think you misunderstood me there. I don't blame the Germans for taking up arms at all. What do you mean "preventing the situation in the first place"? Sitting cross legged and pray to Vishnu while the Russians are getting prepared to take East Prussia?



Most of the answers are contained in my posts above. 

Germany had every opportunity to seek peace. She thrust them aside.

She could have *renewed* her alliance with Russia. She chose not to, allowed Russia to be wooed and taken into alliance with France, and effectively sat cross legged, with or without the benefit of prayer - it is doubtful that the Hohenzollerns knew about the existence of Vishnu - without much care about the safety and security of East Prussia. Apparently, her answer to every situation was war.

She could have pulled back Austria-Hungary from the repressive measures that led to Serbian resistance and the growth of terrorism. She had sufficient influence to do that. Instead, she chose the 'blank cheque'. Her answer to every situation was war.

With her hugely superior forces, she could have kept the French at bay indefinitely. But no, it had to be war a'outrance, the Schlieffen Plan, the young Moltke repeating what the older Moltke had done. It had to be 1870 or nothing. Her answer to every situation was aggressive war, not merely war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HÖLDERLIN

That was a great and interesting read. I never looked at the matter that way. Although I have my problems to compare the preconditions, purposes and realizations of the treaties of Vienna, Prague and Frankfurt to that of Versailles and to see a continuity from the Holy Roman Empire to the German Empire of Wilhelm ll. Furthermore it requires a rather anti-German comprehension of history to declare the three mentioned wars as "thrusted on their enemies"; eventhough German leadership was more than happy to seize the opportunities to become a self-determined central European power capable of acting. All apart, of course, from the difficulty of one injustice abolishing another.

I don't think it was partition and occupation, which "put the German genie back in the bottle", but rather the integration into the European community of states via the European Recovery Act and forerunners of the European Union, instead of crippling Germany for immeasurable eternity while Great Britain and France enjoyed special rights - like at the end of World War I. 



Joe Shearer said:


> Some German habits and tendencies are apparently permanent in nature.



Such a German statement, no?



Joe Shearer said:


> I am unable to comment on his knowledge of Vishnu, except to say that, judging by Herr Schicklgruber's subsequent antics, the results of Teutonic attempts at co-opting Indian religious or cultural concepts have not been happy.


 
Touché.


----------



## Desert Fox

Hitler came to power as a result of the humiliating conditions imposed on Germany based on the infamous treaty of Versailles as well as the suffering of the German people during the inflation of the 1920's and then the economic depression which hit Germany much harder than it hit any other country. Was it fair ti put the sole blame of the war entirely on Germany as if Germany was the only participating faction? Was it fair to milk the German people of their wealth, their dignity, and their future through enslaving them to pay off the war reparations?

Did the French, British, Russians, and Serbs not commit atrocities during the war?

Hitler was just a Soldier in WW1, a patriot along with millions of other German soldiers returning home to a defeated Germany crippled by economic sanctions, humiliatingly unfair conditions, and immense debt imposed on it by the victors. He saw first hand the lawlessness, the drugs, the rape, and civil strife within German cities. He saw how the communists were taking advantage of the German masses by misleading them through their false promises of hope and equality when in fact they would have done to Germany and the German people what they did to millions of Russians and Ukrainians by mass murder and mass starvation.

Berlin became the drug capital of Europe where moral decadence prevailed, where the reds terrorized German Christians and patriots, where shots were fired in every street corner and in some parts of the city it was unsafe to even venture in daylight. Words cannot even begin to describe the sad state of Germany during that time. It was Adolf Hitler who along with his fellow National Socialist brought change to Germany and put it back upright on its feet. Within six years Germany became a economic powerhouse of Europe, within six years under Hitler's reign Germany went from having the largest number of unemployed in Europe in 1933 to a labor shortage in 1938.

Heck, even Hitler's enemies from abroad could only admire his and the German nations tireless efforts and the fruits which Germany reaped as a result:



> Even Churchill, the most fanatic German-hater of them all, had in 1938, a year before the war, sent a letter to Hitler in which he wrote: "If ever Great Britain was plunged into a disaster comparable to the one that afflicted Germany in 1918 I would ask God that He should send us a man with the strength and the character of your Excellency."


Epic: The Story of the Waffen SS

Hitler was no ordinary man, neither was he a warmonger as he is portrayed by the mainstream media.


----------



## Desert Fox

Joe Shearer said:


> The point is that World War I was the culmination of a series of hostile and war-like steps that Germany, and earlier than that,Prussia, had taken, over the previous century.
> 
> Fighting wars of aggression, and inflicting punishing treaties, which involved reparations (like in Versailles), loss of territory (like in Versailles), and the dissolution of the defeated state (like in Versailles), was something Germany was polished at doing. What happened at Versailles was a reversal of fortune. Germany, and Germans, complained bitterly, without for one moment looking at their own track record.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything, I should imagine.
> 
> Having inflicted war, and grievous wounds during the course of that war, Germany was sought to be reduced in strength so that she could not do so ever again.
> 
> The Allies miscalculated. They erred on the side of weakness. Only partition, and occupation for decades, finally managed to put the German genie back in the bottle. Versailles was not sufficient to keep Germany out of mischief.



But was not all of what you mentioned above pretty much typical of all major European empires at that time? In fact the British and the French preceded the Prussian/Germans when it came to annexing, looting, colonizing, and enslaving other nations.

in 1939 Britain alone ruled more than 500 million people worldwide under its empire, France to had colonies in Southeast Asia and North Africa, yet Germany is made to look as the example of all evil.

British Empire in 1939








French Empire in 1939


----------



## Joe Shearer

HÖLDERLIN;3217040 said:


> That was a great and interesting read. I never looked at the matter that way. Although I have my problems to compare the preconditions, purposes and realizations of the treaties of Vienna, Prague and Frankfurt to that of Versailles and to see a continuity from the Holy Roman Empire to the German Empire of Wilhelm ll.



On the one hand, on this forum, it has become almost inevitable that the same historical occurrence is viewed differently, radically differently, due to the application of national filters. Assuming that posts will be heavily influenced by nationalist points of view has become a dreary commonplace.

May I sincerely recommend to you the book by Julien Benda, "La Trahison des Clercs"? I keep suggesting it to people, in the forlorn hope that someone might actually read it, and understand its powerful message, but to no luck so far.



> Furthermore it requires a rather anti-German comprehension of history to declare the three mentioned wars as "thrusted on their enemies"; eventhough German leadership was more than happy to seize the opportunities to become a self-determined central European power capable of acting. All apart, of course, from the difficulty of one injustice abolishing another.



Why do you say so? The war with Denmark was the second; they had fought briefly less than two decades earlier, with rather different results. Only a disposition to reverse the result could have led to another in such quick succession, surely?

It is true that Danish constitutional reforms led to a casus belli, as the Duchy of Holstein refused to endorse it, a constitutional necessity in Denmark. But it was not necessary for Prussia to pounce on the opportunity, and declare war in a matter for the consideration, strictly speaking, of the Holy Roman Empire. Neither Schleswig or Holstein was ever a Prussian protectorate.

The war with Austria-Hungary, at the time of the war the Holy Roman Empire, was rather obviously at the initiative of Prussia, was it not? 

Finally, all room for reasonable doubt vanishes in the case of the French. That was an out-and-out entrapment, to the extent of fabrication and forgery. I was not aware that it was viewed as a war with equally culpable protagonists.



> I don't think it was partition and occupation, which "put the German genie back in the bottle", but rather the integration into the European community of states via the European Recovery Act and forerunners of the European Union, instead of crippling Germany for immeasurable eternity while Great Britain and France enjoyed special rights - like at the end of World War I.



A point of view, a legitimate point of view in hindsight, as we enjoy the superior position of seeing the future turn into the past. 

At the time of the cessation of the war, however, perspectives were rather different. All of Europe, except for bits of Scandinavia and Switzerland, had been under dictatorial and fascist repression for various lengths of time. The repression practised on the captive population exceeded even the pleasantries of Europeans with their colonial subjects, and that is saying a lot.

With this background, only the partition and stern domination of both parts seemed to have sufficient force to prevent a German revival such as the one that the world had already seen.

Since you mention the importance of integration into the European Community as being the critical factor in the harmonisation of Germany with the rest of Europe, you must already be familiar with the history of the formation of the community, and must have noted the formation of the European Coal and Steel Community first, incorporating the important coal- and steel-bearing areas of West Germany into a common union before all other measures. The parallel with the French occupation of the 
Saar in the earlier instance is presumably clear. 

It was possible to deal with Germany through legislation and pact because it was a truncated Germany. It is an idle historical speculation whether such a course would have been possible with an undivided Germany, however enfeebled.


----------



## Joe Shearer

HÖLDERLIN said:


> Such a German statement, no?
> 
> 
> 
> Touché.



Please note my editing of the two statements you have referred to. I regret having made them. 

Hindus are regularly insulted in this forum, in egregious terms. Skins have been hardened by repeated exposure to such insults. It was unexpected, however, to encounter such an attitude from other quarters, and did provoke strong feelings for a while.

For the record, I am agnostic.


----------



## The SC

they were the best soldiers of the world: with nice music

http://youtu.be/ANZpnr0IM0E

Waffen SS music video - YouTube


----------



## The SC

Joe Shearer said:


> This is a rationalization of a crime, the invasion of Belgium was not justified by anything except the fact that the Schlieffen Plan called for it. Was that sufficient reason to violate the neutrality of a small nation which was militarily nowhere in the league of a state geared for war from the eighteenth century onwards?
> 
> The rationalization of the German response to Versailles is personal and petty in the extreme. What did your family, which owned a big civil shipping company since Napoleonic times, traded, carried passengers and hunted whales, do to prevent the war, or to stop German atrocities during the war? In what way was their burden worse than that of other, poorer, less prominent families? In what way, actually, was their contribution to peace more than that of other, poorer, less prominent families? And how did your family's personal misfortune become a justification for National Socialism?


 
It was either National Socialism or starvation to death, try to analyse it than not now, you will find that history speaks for itself.
It was rather totally capitulate or die starving:

*Hitler rescued German economy before WWII*

The history of the economic crisis in Germany before the Second World War began with the signing of the Treaty of Versailles in 1919. The WWI winners deprived the country of a part of its territories with three-quarters of iron ore reserves. German was supposed to pay $33 billion of reparations.

Germany plunged into the chaos of inflation. *One US dollar cost 4.2 trillion Deutsch Marks*. People were lining up for food brings bags of money along. 

Hitler rescued German economy before WWII - English pravda.ru

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

For those who delight in spectacle and regalia, and ignore the bestiality that fascist systems encompass, no amount of history is good enough. There were excellent politicians and political initiatives in Germany before Hitler and the National Socialists, and the story of their betrayal is also clearly recorded in history. For those who want to read about the truth, of course, not for those who delight in the anti-Semitic aspects of National Socialism, for contemporary reasons of their own. Talking about history to such crypto-fascists is a waste of time.


----------



## The SC

Some evidence please! (if you have any, rather than gratuitous blasphemy or Zionist arse licking) Since we are all here to learn new things and understand better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

The SC said:


> Some evidence please! (if you have any, rather than gratuitous blasphemy or Zionist arse licking) Since we are all here to learn new things and understand better.



No. No evidence. You are one of the four with whom I have concluded that rational discussion is not possible.

The terms you use display your antecedents and why responding to you is a waste of time.


----------



## The SC

Joe Shearer said:


> No. No evidence. You are one of the four with whom I have concluded that rational discussion is not possible.
> 
> The terms you use display your antecedents and why responding to you is a waste of time.



You seem to have forgotten the - Ir- before Rational discussion.
If you were the least rational why would you answer me and with no facts nor evidences at all. just put people you can not argue with on you ignore list, that is why it is there, or get up to the challenge backed by facts.

Back to topic:
http://youtu.be/LaGuT6lyEFI

http://youtu.be/M8WaMHuCajU

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HÖLDERLIN

Joe Shearer said:


> May I sincerely recommend to you the book by Julien Benda, "La Trahison des Clercs"?



The summary I read sounded very promising, so I ordered it, thank you very much!



Joe Shearer said:


> Why do you say so?


 
Because the thesis that the "mastermind" Bismarck seeked a war with Denmark since 1862 was refuted a long time ago. He didn't acted - but reacted to the entirely incompetent foreign policy and national hubris of the manic-depressive Danish primeminister Monrad and his mentally deficient minister of war Lundbye. Not too long ago, the Dansh historian Tom Buk-Swienty released an interesting book about the incredible incompetence of the Danish leadership at that time. In time of conflict, the residents of Schleswig and Holstein always predominantly chose the German side since the establishment of the diocese Schleswig by Kaiser Otto l. in 947. The first German-Danish war was a revolution of the people with the goal of home rule.



Joe Shearer said:


> The war with Austria-Hungary, at the time of the war the Holy Roman Empire, was rather obviously at the initiative of Prussia, was it not?



You are talking about the Prussian-German war, right? If so, yes, because prospects of victory now were promising. But it would be rather foolish to think Austria-Hungary wouldn't have seized the opportunity if the initial situation would have been the other way around.



Joe Shearer said:


> Finally, all room for reasonable doubt vanishes in the case of the French. That was an out-and-out entrapment, to the extent of fabrication and forgery. I was not aware that it was viewed as a war with equally culpable protagonists.



Napoleon lll. and his cabinet had to cover up his domestic political shortcoming through foreign policy saber-rattling. When the Spanish royal family declared a Hohenzollern as heir to the throne, the French foreign minister von Gramont spoke out a barely veiled threat of war, whereupon the Prussian king and prince withdraw their candidature. This already was a great French diplomatic win over Prussia. But instead of considering themselves satisfied, Gramont and the French nationalists now demanded an apology by the Prussian king and a guarantee to never again accept a Spanish succession to the throne. That has to be understood as an untold affront in it's temporal context. Now we probably both know about the Ems Dispatch but you are still aware that the French were the ones who, due to domestic politcal pressure, thereupon declared war on Prussia?



Joe Shearer said:


> Since you mention the importance of integration into the European Community as being the critical factor in the harmonisation of Germany with the rest of Europe, you must already be familiar with the history of the formation of the community, and must have noted the formation of the European Coal and Steel Community first, incorporating the important coal- and steel-bearing areas of West Germany into a common union before all other measures. The parallel with the French occupation of the Saar in the earlier instance is presumably clear.



That is an interesting, almost funny parallel but I don't really follow it.


I will broadly ignore the reduction of the German Golden Twenties as some kind of "sick" Sodom and Gomorra and the depiction of Hitler as a German patriot in favor of the people who stated them. Just keep in mind that there will be a comedown to every rush - political craze being no exception.


----------



## Surenas

One of the best march songs I know:

Fallschirmjägerlied - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

There was something eerie about the Nazis. Those who hate them and those who like them... none can forget them.


----------



## Joe Shearer

HÖLDERLIN;3219979 said:


> The summary I read sounded very promising, so I ordered it, thank you very much!



Apart from the content, which could possibly be the credo for an intellectual, if that role admits anything as restrictive as a credo, you may find the historical context of the book amusing. It was, after all, written in 1927.



HÖLDERLIN;3219979 said:


> Because the thesis that the "mastermind" Bismarck seeked a war with Denmark since 1862 was refuted a long time ago. He didn't acted - but reacted to the entirely incompetent foreign policy and national hubris of the manic-depressive Danish primeminister Monrad and his mentally deficient minister of war Lundbye. Not too long ago, the Dansh historian Tom Buk-Swienty released an interesting book about the incredible incompetence of the Danish leadership at that time. In time of conflict, the residents of Schleswig and Holstein always predominantly chose the German side since the establishment of the diocese Schleswig by Kaiser Otto l. in 947. The first German-Danish war was a revolution of the people with the goal of home rule.



The point must be conceded that there was very strong feeling at least in Holstein, perhaps to a lesser degree in Schleswig, for various historical and ethnic reasons, about their relations with Denmark. Having said that, we must also remember that administrative and constitutional arrangements in both duchies, still organised by Estate, were significantly behind those prevailing in Denmark proper. It was not as much a victory for the people as a victory for the local rulers of the people.

It is also useful to remember that, technically, Holstein was part of the (Holy Roman) Empire, Schleswig was not. 

In addition, what you have termed the 'incredible incompetence' of the Danish leadership extended to its military. The retreat from the Dannevirke reflected poorly on their commander, de Meza. The Danes, as always, fought well, but were forced to defend every position without the flexibility of manoeuvre (an ironic play-forward to the German military situation in the last days of WWII), and paid the price.

Since the discussion started with Versailles, you will remember that Danish anger against German conscription of their young men in Schleswig, and the slaughter of those young men in the trenches, remained potent as recently as forty years ago.

Still on the subject of Versailles, Schleswig-Holstein continued to receive attention; at Versailles, some ethnic Danish pockets in Schleswig were returned to Denmark. Another black mark for Versailles. 

But in essence, on the subject of the support of civilian people, especially those in the two duchies,kyou are right.

*I would like to comment on the passage below separately.*

However, at great risk of sounding condescending, it was astonishing to encounter such a thorough, detailed, nuanced familiarity with recent European history.




HÖLDERLIN;3219979 said:


> You are talking about the Prussian-German war, right? If so, yes, because prospects of victory now were promising. But it would be rather foolish to think Aust,oreign policy saber-rattling. When the Spanish royal family declared a Hohenzollern as heir to the throne, the French foreign minister von Gramont spoke out a barely veiled threat of war, whereupon the Prussian king and prince withdraw their candidature. This already was a great French diplomatic win over Prussia. But instead of considering themselves satisfied, Gramont and the French nationalists now demanded an apology by the Prussian king and a guarantee to never again accept a Spanish succession to the throne. That has to be understood as an untold affront in it's temporal context. Now we probably both know about the Ems Dispatch but you are still aware that the French were the ones who, due to domestic politcal pressure, thereupon declared war on Prussia?
> 
> 
> 
> That is an interesting, almost funny parallel but I don't really follow it.
> 
> 
> I will broadly ignore the reduction of the German Golden Twenties as some kind of "sick" Sodom and Gomorra and the depiction of Hitler as a German patriot in favor of the people who stated them. Just keep in mind that there will be a comedown to every rush - political craze being no exception.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Als wir nach Frankreich zogen

Soldatenlied Als wir nach Frankreich zogen 1. WK - YouTube!

Josef v. Lauff, 1914
1. Als wir nach Frankreich zogen,
Wir waren unser drei:
Ein Schütze und ein Jäger
Und ich, der Fahnenträger
Der schweren Reiterei.

2. Drei Brüder und drei Herzen,
Der Fahne folgten sie.
Zu Lüttich auf dem Plane,
Da flüsterte die Fahne:
"Herr Jesus und Marie!"

3. Und als wir weiter zogen,
Wir waren unser zwei:
Ein Bückeburger Jäger
Und ich, der Fahnenträger
Der schweren Reiterei.
4. Zwei Brüder und zwei Herzen
Begrüßten Tau und Tag.
Am Abend purpurfarben
Zu Longwy in den Garben
Die Fahne "Amen" sprach.

5. Und als sie "Amen" sagte,
Riß noch ein Herz entzwei:
"Ade, mein lieber Jäger,
Dich grüßt der Fahnenträger
Der schweren Reiterei!"

6. "Ach Mutter, liebste Mutter,
Nur fest auf Gott gebaut!
Noch tut die Fahne schweben,
Die mir auf Tod und Leben
Mein Kaiser anvertraut."




7. Und flüstert sie einst leise:
"Nun gilt es dir, Gesell!",
Dann folgt der Fahnenträger
Dem großen Trommelschläger
Zum himmlischen Appell.


----------



## Desert Fox

Zehntausend Mann






Lyrics in German:

|: Zehntausend Mann,
Die zogen ins Manöver; :|
|: Warum, vi di bum, :|
Die zogen ins Manöver,
Rum, vi di bum,
2. Da kamen sie
Beim Bauer ins Quartiere.
Warum . . . . .
3. Der Bauer hat
'ne wunderschöne Tochter.
Warum . . . . .
4. Bauer, Bauer!
Die möcht ich gerne haben.
Warum . . . . .
5. Reiter, Reiter!
Wie groß ist dein Vermögen?
Warum . . . . .
6. Bauer, Bauer!
Zwei Stiefel ohne Sohlen.
Warum . . . . .
7. Reiter, Reiter!
So kannst du sie nicht haben.
Warum . . . . .
8. Bauer, Bauer!
Ich will sie ja nicht haben.
Warum . . . . .
9. Bauer, Bauer!
Im Schwarzwald gibt's noch schönere.
Warum . . . . .
10. Schwarzbraunes Haar
Und rosenrote Wangen.
Warum . . . . .


----------



## Desert Fox

Helenenmarsch


----------



## Desert Fox

Two different versions of the same song of the German Volkssturm (People's army)

Volk ans Gewehr!






Another version:






Lyrics:
Siehst du im Osten das Morgenrot?
Ein Zeichen zur Freiheit, zur Sonne!
Wir halten zusammen, auf Leben und Tod,
Lass' kommen, was immer da wolle!
Warum jetzt noch zweifeln,
Hört auf mit dem Hadern,
Denn noch fließt uns deutsches
Blut in den Adern.
|: Volk ans Gewehr! :|

Viele Jahre zogen ins Land,
Geknechtet das Volk und belogen.
Das Blut unsrer Brüder färbte den Sand,
Um heilige Rechte betrogen.
Im Volke geboren
Erstand uns ein Führer,
Gab Glaube und Hoffnung
An Deutschland uns wieder.
|: Volk ans Gewehr! :|

Jugend und Alter - Mann für Mann
Umklammern das Hakenkreuzbanner.
Ob Bürger, ob Bauer, ob Arbeitsmann,
Sie schwingen das Schwert und den Hammer
Für Hitler, für Freiheit,
Für Arbeit und Brot.
Deutschland erwache,
Ende die Not!
|: Volk ans Gewehr! :|


----------



## Desert Fox

A improved quality version of the Russland Lied, too bad they don't have accurate English lyrics for this masterpiece of a song.


----------



## Desert Fox

German WW2 March Song "Drei Lilien" (Three Lilies)






Lyrics in German:

1. Drei Lilien, drei Lilien,
Die pflanzt' ich auf mein Grab,
Da kam ein stolzer Reiter
Und brach sie ab.
|: Juvi valle ralle ralle ralle ra :|
Da kam ein stolzer Reiter
Und brach sie ab.

2. Ach Reitersmann, ach Reitersmann,
Laß doch die Lilien stehn,
Die soll ja mein Feinsliebchen
Noch einmal sehn.
|: Juvi valle ralle ralle ralle ra :|
Die soll ja mein Feinsliebchen
Noch einmal sehn.


3. Was schert mich denn dein Liebchen,
Was schert mich denn dein Grab!
Ich bin ein stolzer Reiter
Und brech' sie ab.
|: Juvi valle ralle ralle ralle ra :|
Ich bin ein stolzer Reiter
Und brech' sie ab.

4. Und sterbe ich noch heute,
So bin ich morgen tot,
Dann begraben mich die Leute
Ums Morgenrot.
|: Juvi valle ralle ralle ralle ra :|
Dann begraben mich die Leute
Ums Morgenrot

Lyrics in English:

Three lilies, three lilies,
are growing on my grave,
there comes a proud rider,
and picks them up.
:: Juvi valle ralle ralle ralle ra ::
There comes a proud rider
and picks them up.

Oh rider, oh rider,
let the lilies be,
they should my sweetheart
once more see
:: Juvi valle ralle ralle ralle ra ::
They should my sweetheart
once more see

What does your sweetheart matter,
what matters your grave to me,
I am a proud rider,
I am going to pick them up.
:: Juvi valle ralle ralle ralle ra ::
I am a proud rider,
I am going to pick them up.

And I'll die this very day,
and tommorow I'll be dead,
Then the people will bury me,
in the morning-red.
:: Juvi valle ralle ralle ralle ra ::
Then the people will bury me,
in the morning-red.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Desert Fox said:


> Zehntausend Mann
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lyrics in German:
> 
> |: Zehntausend Mann,
> Die zogen ins Manöver; :|
> |: Warum, vi di bum, :|
> Die zogen ins Manöver,
> Rum, vi di bum,
> 2. Da kamen sie
> Beim Bauer ins Quartiere.
> Warum . . . . .
> 3. Der Bauer hat
> 'ne wunderschöne Tochter.
> Warum . . . . .
> 4. Bauer, Bauer!
> Die möcht ich gerne haben.
> Warum . . . . .
> 5. Reiter, Reiter!
> Wie groß ist dein Vermögen?
> Warum . . . . .
> 6. Bauer, Bauer!
> Zwei Stiefel ohne Sohlen.
> Warum . . . . .
> 7. Reiter, Reiter!
> So kannst du sie nicht haben.
> Warum . . . . .
> 8. Bauer, Bauer!
> Ich will sie ja nicht haben.
> Warum . . . . .
> 9. Bauer, Bauer!
> Im Schwarzwald gibt's noch schönere.
> Warum . . . . .
> 10. Schwarzbraunes Haar
> Und rosenrote Wangen.
> Warum . . . . .


The original video posted in the above post has been blocked on youtube therefore i am reposting it:

Zehntausend Mann


----------



## Juice

Say what you will, always loved the Panzerlied. And they were soldier's songs...no more to do with the Nazis than modern US cadence does with the Democratic party.


----------



## Desert Fox

Juice said:


> Say what you will, always loved the Panzerlied. And they were soldier's songs...no more to do with the Nazis than modern US cadence does with the Democratic party.



Funny you say that, because if it weren't for Hitler and the Nazis there would have been no Panzers, no Luftwaffe, no U-Boats, no Fallschirmjäger, and the legendary men and tactics produced by Nazi Germany and its Armed Forces, who's tactics and strategy today our very own American armed forces use.

Would there be a Panzerlied without Panzers?


----------



## Desert Fox

Der Stoßtrupp






German Lyrics:

Der Hauptmann hat uns ausgewählt,
den kleinen Stoßtrupp abgezählt
und eh' der Tag begann,
verließen wir das Feldquartier,
durch Kraut und Rüben krochen wir,
ein Leutnant und zehn Mann,
ein Leutnant und zehn Mann!

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
Die Schere hat den Draht gezwackt
und leise, dass kein Ast geknackt,
so pirschten wir uns ran!
Und dann, Sprung auf zur rechten Zeit,
die Handgranaten griffbereit,
ein Leutnant und zehn Mann,
ein Leutnant und zehn Mann!

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
Der Franzmann funkte mächtig her,
aus manchem guten Schießgewehr,
soviel er funken kann!
Wir machten uns den Teufel draus
und räucherten die Kerle aus,
ein Leutnant und zehn Mann,
ein Leutnant und zehn Mann!u!


----------



## Desert Fox

Kameraden Marschieren gen Westen (AKA Frankreichlied)






German Lyrics:

Kamerad, wir marschieren 'gen Westen,
mit den Bombengeschwadern vereint.
Und fallen auch viele der Besten,
wir schlagen zu Boden den Feind!

Vorwärts! Voran, voran!
Über die Maas, über Schelde und Rhein!
Marschieren wir siegreich nach Frankreich hinein, hinein!
Marschieren wir, marschieren wir nach Frankreich hinein!

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
Sie wollten das Reich uns verderben,
doch der Westwall, der eherne, hält.
Wir kommen und schlagen in Scherben,
ihre alte, verrottete Welt.

Vorwärts! Voran, voran!
Über die Maas, über Schelde und Rhein!
Marschieren wir siegreich nach Frankreich hinein, hinein!
Marschieren wir, marschieren wir nach Frankreich hinein!

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
Kamerad, wir marschieren und stürmen,
für Deutschland zu sterben bereit!
Bis die Glocken von Türmen zu Türmen,
verkünden die Wende der Zeit!

Vorwärts! Voran, voran!
Über die Maas, über Schelde und Rhein!
Marschieren wir siegreich nach Frankreich hinein, hinein!
Marschieren wir, marschieren wir nach Frankreich hinein!


----------



## Desert Fox

Wir sind des Geyers schwarzer Haufen ("We are the Black Band of Geyer")













English and German Lyrics:

"1.
Wir sind des Geyers schwarzer Haufen,
heia, hoho,
und wollen mit Tyrannen raufen,
heia, hoho!
I: Spieß voran,
drauf und dran,
setzt aufs Klosterdach den roten Hahn! :I
2.
Als Adam grub und Eva spann,
Kyrieleis!
Wo war denn da der Edelmann?
Kyrieleis!
I: Spieß voran,
drauf und dran,
setzt aufs Klosterdach den roten Hahn! :I
3.
Uns führt der Florian Geyer an,
trotz Acht und Bann!
Den Bundschuh führt er in der Fahn',
hat Helm und Harnisch an.
I: Spieß voran,
drauf und dran,
setzt aufs Klosterdach den roten Hahn! :I
4.
Bei Weinsberg setzt' es Brand und Stank,
heia, hoho,
gar mancher über die Klinge sprang,
heia, hoho!
I: Spieß voran,
drauf und dran,
setzt aufs Klosterdach den roten Hahn! :I
5.
Geschlagen ziehen wir nach Haus,
heia, hoho,
unsre Enkel fechten's besser aus,
heia, hoho!
I: Spieß voran,
drauf und dran,
setzt aufs Klosterdach den roten Hahn! :I

and my translation...

We are Geyers black company
And we want to confront the tyrants
Refrain
Speers ahead, on and onwards
Set on the castle roof, the red rooster

As Adam mined and Eva spun, [Kyrieleis] - (praise God?)
Where then was the nobleman
Refrain

Florian Geyer leads us on, obstinate, attentive and [Bahn] (I couldnt make any sense of this word with the context)
He advances with the Bunschuh flag
He bears a helmet and mail
Refrain

Weinberg lies blazed and foul
witnessing the assailment, many had fled
Refrain

Battered we stager back home
Our Grandsons can hold out better
Refrain

I had a lot of trouble translating this, help would be like always much appreciated.
I tried looking online and I did find various english translations but imo they were really bad and had only marginally reflected the original German version."

Source for Lyrics.


----------



## Desert Fox

Schönfeld Marsch


----------



## Desert Fox

Germania-Marsch


----------



## Desert Fox

Traufenau Marsch


----------



## Desert Fox

Leuthener Marsch






One of my favorites, not sure if i already posted it though (i might have, but don't have enough time to go through the whole thread to check).

Fehrbelliner Reitermarsch


----------



## Desert Fox

Die Flottenmarsch


----------



## Desert Fox

Deutschland erwache (Germany Awake!)







*German Lyrics:*

1. Deutschland erwache aus deinem bösen Traum!
Gib fremden Juden in deinem Reich nicht Raum!
|: Wir wollen kämpfen für dein Auferstehn!
Arisches Blut soll nicht untergehn! :|

2. All diese Heuchler, wir werfen sie hinaus,
Juda entweiche aus unserm deutschen Haus!
|: Ist erst die Scholle gesäubert und rein,
Werden wir einig und glücklich sein! :|

3. Wir sind die Kämpfer der N.S.D.A.P.:
Treudeutsch im Herzen, im Kampfe fest und zäh.
|: Dem Hakenkreuze ergeben sind wir.
Heil unserm Führer, Heil Hitler dir! :|




*English Lyrics:*

Germany awake from this horrible nightmare! 
Give in your lands no room for foreign Jews. 
We want to fight for your resurgence! 
Aryan blood should not perish! 
We want to fight for your resurgence! 
Aryan blood should not perish! 

We are the Fighters of the NSDAP, 
True Germans in heart, in battle firm and hard, 
To the Swastikas, loyal are we, 
Heil our Fuhrer, Heil Hitler to you! 
To the Swastikas, loyal are we, 
Heil our Fuhrer, Heil Hitler to you! 

NOTE: These songs are posted for historical purpose due to their historical relevance, no political agenda is involved.


----------



## Desert Fox

Waffen SS Leibstandarte Marsch (LSSAH)


----------



## Desert Fox

Desert Fox said:


> This version is the best one on youtube in my opinion:



Reposting this German Military song due to the one in the original post being removed from youtube.

Wenn die Soldaten 







*German Lyrics:*

1. Wenn die Soldaten
Durch die Stadt marschieren,
Öffnen die Mädchen
Die Fenster und die Türen.
Ei warum? Ei darum!
Ei warum? Ei darum!
Ei bloß wegen dem
Schingderassa,
Bumderassasa!
Ei bloß wegen dem
Schingderassa,
Bumderassasa!

2. Zweifarben Tücher,
Schnauzbart und Sterne
Herzen und küssen
Die Mädchen so gerne.
Ei warum? . . .

3. Eine Flasche Rotwein
Und ein Stückchen Braten
Schenken die Mädchen
Ihren Soldaten.
Ei warum? . . .

4. Wenn im Felde blitzen
Bomben und Granaten,
Weinen die Mädchen
Um ihre Soldaten.
Ei warum? . . .

5. Kommen die Soldaten
Wieder in die Heimat,
Sind ihre Mädchen
Alle schon verheirat'.
Ei warum? . . . 


*English Lyrics *

1. When the soldiers
Are marching through the town,
The girls open
The windows and the doors.
Hey why? Hey because!
Hey why? Hey because!
Hey merely because of the
Ringing of the brass,*
Beating of the drums.*

2. Two colored scarfs,
Moustache and stars
Hearts and kissing
The girls so gladly.
Hey Why?....

3. A bottle of red wine
And a little piece of roast meat
The girls toss
To the soldiers.
Hey why?....

4. When in the field flash
Bombs and grenades
The girls weep
For their soldiers.
Hey why?....

5. (When) the soldiers come
Home again
All their girls
Are already married.
Hey why?....



This songs English lyrics might not be 100% accurate, but effort of the translator appreciated, courtesy of Axis History Forum &bull; View topic - Song Lyrics.


----------



## Desert Fox

Desert Fox said:


> Dedicated to the Afrika Corps and to its brilliant General, Field Marshal Erwin Rommel, AKA the "Desert Fox"
> 
> Afrika Korps-"Unser Rommel"
> 
> Afrika Korps-"Unser Rommel" - YouTube



Unser Rommel, found the one with the English Lyrics:

Unser Rommel-Lyrics with English Subtitles - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burger Boy

I think most of these marches were composed for the Prussian Empire's victories.


----------



## Screambowl

also ich glaube dass jetzt alle diese lieder hier verboted sind. die größte veranderung war mit dem deutschen lied. anstatt ''über alles'' abschnitt, jezt singen die leute nur das 2. abschintt.


----------



## Desert Fox

Es Pfeift Von Allen Dächern

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Wir Kommen Wieder


----------



## Desert Fox

"Bomben auf Engeland" - Luftwaffenlied


----------



## Desert Fox

Die Wacht am Rhein


----------



## Desert Fox

*Fallschirmjäger Song - Rot scheint die Sonne *


----------



## Desert Fox

*100 Mann und ein Befehl*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

*●▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬ஜ۩卐۩ஜ▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬●*


Schön ist's bei den Soldaten 





Version With Lyrics


----------



## Butchcassidy

Mother of all marching songs...


----------



## Desert Fox

*●▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬ஜ۩卐۩ஜ▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬●*

Ein Mann, Ein Wort 




​


Butchcassidy said:


> Mother of all marching songs...


This is the wrong thread for this song. All Soviet songs should go in this thread:

☭ Soviet Communist Music ☭


----------



## Desert Fox

*●▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬ஜ۩卐۩ஜ▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬●*

Lili Marlene 




​


----------



## Desert Fox

A German song from the Second World War which became popular amongst both the Axis and Allied soldiers.

Lili Marleen






English Lyrics (i doubt the accuracy but the only ones i could find):

*Lili Marlene*
Right next to the barracks by the main gate
there stood a lantern and stands there up to date
We're going to meet there again
Next to the lantern we will remain
Like then, Lili Marlene
Like then, Lili Marlene

Our casted shadows appearing as one
and the love we had, clear to everyone
and to all people that was quite plain
when by the lantern we were stayin'
Like then, Lili Marlene
Like then, Lili Marlene

Already says the sentry, lights-out's being called
that can cost you three days, comrad let's not get stalled
We said goodnight right there and then
How I would love be with you again
With you, Lili Marlene
With you, Lili Marlene

It knows your nice walking, as you come along
every night it's burning, but it forgot me long
And if it comes and I'll be slain
Who by the lantern will be coming then
With you, Lili Marlene
With you, Lili Marlene

Off the lands of silence, off the earthly ground
in a dream it lifts me, your kiss leaves me astound
When the mist of night swirls into reign
There by the lantern I will be again
Like then, Lili Marlene
Like then, Lili Marlene



Taken from Translation of "Lili Marleen" by Marlene Dietrich from German to English​


----------



## Desert Fox

*Als Die Goldene Abendsonne *

*●▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬ஜ۩卐۩ஜ▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬●*





Lyrics:

Als die goldne Abendsonne ,
sandte ihren letzten Schein,  letzten Schein!
Zog ein Regiment von Hitler , In ein kleines Städtchen ein.
Zog ein Regiment von Hitler , In ein kleines Städtchen ein.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
Traurig klangen ihre Lieder,
durch die stille, kleine Stadt, kleine Stadt.
Denn sie trugen ja zu Grabe , einen Hitlerkamerad.
Denn sie trugen ja zu Grabe , einen Hitlerkamerad.
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Und der Mutter in der Ferne ,
sandten sie den letzten Gruß,  letzten Gruß.
Daß ihr Sohn mit Stolz gefallen,  durch das Herz traf ihn der Schuß.
Daß ihr Sohn mit Stolz gefallen,  durch das Herz traf ihn der Schuß.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
Trotzig wehten ihre Fahnen,
als sie senkten ihn ins Grab,  ihn ins Grab.
Und sie schwuren grimmig Rache , für den Hitlerkamerad.
Und sie schwuren grimmig Rache , für den Hitlerkamerad.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
Du bist nicht umsonst gefallen, 
schwuren sie es ihm aufs Neu,  ihm aufs Neu, 
Dreimal krachten dann die Salven,  Er blieb Adolf Hitler treu.
Dreimal krachten dann die Salven,  Er blieb Adolf Hitler treu.
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Als die goldne Morgensonne ,
sandte ihren ersten Schein,  ersten Schein.
Zog ein Regiment von Hitler , weiter in den Kampf hinein.
Zog ein Regiment von Hitler , weiter in den Kampf hinein.​


----------



## TheNoob

These are glorious my friend!

Keep it up <3

Sieg Heil.


----------



## Desert Fox

Butchcassidy said:


> Mother of all marching songs...


@Aeronaut @Jungibaaz please delete this post as this does not belong in this thread. Thanks.


----------



## Desert Fox

*Flieg Deutsche Fahne Flieg *


*●▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬ஜ۩卐۩ஜ▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬●*​






Lyrics:
Soldat, Kamerad, faß Tritt Kamerad,
Tritt unter die Gewehre!
So muß ein jeder mit, Kamerad,
Dem Vaterland zur Ehre!
Dem Frieden dient das graue Kleid
Und nicht dem Krieg der Schmerzen.
Wir tragen eine neue Zeit
In unsern jungen Herzen.

|: Die Fahne hoch! Marschiert!
Voran der Führer führt.
Mit unsern Fahnen ist der Sieg,
Flieg, deutsche Fahne, flieg!

Soldat, Kamerad, du weißt, Kamerad,
Wir sind dem Land verschworen.
Wir tragen seinen Geist, Kamerad,
Den wir so lang verloren.
In unseren Kolonnen zieht
Des Reiches Kraft und Wehre.
Wir sind sein Geist, wir sind sein Lied
Und seine heil'ge Ehre.
Die Fahne hoch . . . .​


----------



## Desert Fox

*SS Marschiert in Feindesland *


*●▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬ஜ۩卐۩ஜ▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬●*






English Lyrics:

SS Marches in hostile lands
And sings a devil's song
A steady guard, on the Volga stands
And hums this tune along
We lift up our song ever skyward
So all of the world may hear
That brave men will fight for their homeland
Whether they curse us or cheer

_For we are the ones who go forward_
_ To the ends of the Earth, we won't cease_
_ Ha ha ha ha ha ha!_
_ We're fighting for Deutschland_
_ We're fighting for Hitler_
_ While we march the Reds know no peace_

We fight with pride, where e'er we go
In North, South, East, and West
Prepared in heart, to face the foe
And always give our best
Our soldiers know nothing of anguish
For our homeland we stand on our feet
No matter how often we languish
The SS will never retreat

_For we are the ones who go forward
To the ends of the Earth, we won't cease
Ha ha ha ha ha ha!
We're fighting for Deutschland
We're fighting for Hitler
While we march the Reds know no peace

SS Marschiert in Feindesland - English by BlutEisen on deviantART_​


----------



## Desert Fox

Although this song predates the National Socialist era, this was the official Anthem of the Waffen SS, Hitler's ideological Army, here is the link to the original song from WW2






German and English Lyrics:​

*1.* Wenn alle untreu werden, so bleiben wir doch treu,
Dass immer noch auf Erden für euch ein Fähnlein sei.
Gefährten uns'rer Jugend, ihr Bilder bess'rer Zeit,
Die uns zu Männertugend und Liebestod geweiht.


*1.* If all become unfaithful, we remain loyal
So that there will always be a Fähnlein for you on Earth.
Comrades of our youth, you are a picture of a better time
That consecrates us to manly virtue and a death for love's sake.

*2.* Wollt nimmer von uns weichen, uns immer nahe sein,
Treu wie die deutschen Eichen, wie Mond und Sonnenschein!
Einst wird es wieder helle in aller Brüder Sinn,
Sie kehren zu der Quelle in Lieb und Treue hin.


*2.* You will never leave but always be close to us,
Loyal like German oaks, like moon and sunshine!
Once it will again be bright in all brothers' minds,
And they will turn to the source in love and loyalty.

*3.* Es haben wohl gerungen die Helden dieser Frist,
Und nun, der Sieg gelungen, übt Satan neue List.
Doch wie sich auch gestalten im Leben mag die Zeit,
Du sollst uns nicht veralten, o Traum der Herrlichkeit.


*3.* This grace have the heroes well wrested,
And now, as victory is ours, Satan practices new treachery.
Yet, come what may in our life,
You, o dream of glory, shall never grow old on us.

*4.* Ihr Sterne seid uns Zeugen, die ruhig niederschaun,
Wenn alle Brüder schweigen und falschen Götzen traun.
Wir woll'n das Wort nicht brechen, nicht Buben werden gleich,
Woll'n predigen und sprechen vom heil'gen deutschen Reich.


*4.* You stars looking down calmly, be our witnesses,
When all brothers fall silent and trust in false idols.
We will never break our word, never become fools,
We will preach and speak of the holy German Empire.​


----------



## Desert Fox

Song of the Kriegsmarine: *KAMERADEN AUF SEE*

*




*

*WW2 Version (With U-Boat Crew Footage):*






*New Version:*
*



*
German Lyrics:

|: Wir sind Kameraden auf See! :|
Komm', Mädel, nun gib mir den Abschiedskuß,
Sei tapfer und treu, wenn ich scheiden muß!
Und fahren wir heute hinaus,
Wir kommen ja wieder nach Haus.
Wir stehen wie Felsen in Luv und Lee,
Wir sind Kameraden auf See!​


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Great historic knowledge thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

*Another Kriegsmarine Marsch*:


----------



## Desert Fox

*Flieg', deutsche Fahne, flieg'*

I might have posted this song already however this version contains English Lyrics within the subtitles






Instrumental Version:

*



*​


----------



## Desert Fox

*BRUCKER LAGER MARSCH*

*



*​


----------



## Desert Fox

*FREDERICUS REX GRENADIER MARSCH:*

*



*​


----------



## Desert Fox

*Freisegger Marsch *

*



*​


----------



## Desert Fox

*Reserve hat Ruh' (Eine Folge der schönsten Reservistenlieder) *


----------



## Desert Fox




----------



## Desert Fox




----------



## flamer84

And now,coming to 2015's Bundeswehr.I've been checking German related military news on mp.net and what i see is mind blowing.Let me share some news from there :

-a German PUMA IFV apparently costs 10 million Euros(11.2 million $)/piece.

-The deliveries of the Puma are delayed - *among other things because the vehicles are not certified to transport highly pregnant women*.

-The Bundeswehr had to use a black painted broom stick as a fake gun at the NATO maneuver Noble Ledger in Norway for their Boxer APC due to lack of fitting guns.

-Grenadier Batallion 371, currently part of the NATO Response Force is missing 76% of the needed Lucie night vision goggles, 41% of the needed P8 pistols and 31% of the needed MG3s. 
All Boxer APCs are missing armament as well.

Apparently is not all that bad because German military think thanks refere to their military as a *middle major power * 
Yes,the term seems to have confused German posters in there to,as one sarcastically remarked :

"Well it obviously means we are stronger than any *minor major power* " 

@Gabriel92 .....WTF ? It's a God damn circus ? Seriously now.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

flamer84 said:


> And now,coming to 2015's Bundeswehr.I've been checking German related military news on mp.net and what i see is mind blowing.Let me share some news from there :
> 
> -a German PUMA IFV apparently costs 10 million Euros(11.2 million $)/piece.
> 
> -The deliveries of the Puma are delayed - *among other things because the vehicles are not certified to transport highly pregnant women*.
> 
> -The Bundeswehr had to use a black painted broom stick as a fake gun at the NATO maneuver Noble Ledger in Norway for their Boxer APC due to lack of fitting guns.
> 
> -Grenadier Batallion 371, currently part of the NATO Response Force is missing 76% of the needed Lucie night vision goggles, 41% of the needed P8 pistols and 31% of the needed MG3s.
> All Boxer APCs are missing armament as well.
> 
> Apparently is not all that bad because German military think thanks refere to their military as a *middle major power *
> Yes,the term seems to have confused German posters in there to,as one sarcastically remarked :
> 
> "Well it obviously means we are stronger than any *minor major power* "
> 
> @Gabriel92 .....WTF ? It's a God damn circus ? Seriously now.....



What were you waiting from an army that even doesn't have 10 flying Typhoons ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

Gabriel92 said:


> What were you waiting from an army that even don't have 10 flying Typhoons ?




That's just depressing.I'll have to stop reading "German military news" to save me the pain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

flamer84 said:


> And now,coming to 2015's Bundeswehr.I've been checking German related military news on mp.net and what i see is mind blowing.Let me share some news from there :
> 
> -a German PUMA IFV apparently costs 10 million Euros(11.2 million $)/piece.
> 
> -The deliveries of the Puma are delayed - *among other things because the vehicles are not certified to transport highly pregnant women*.
> 
> -The Bundeswehr had to use a black painted broom stick as a fake gun at the NATO maneuver Noble Ledger in Norway for their Boxer APC due to lack of fitting guns.
> 
> -Grenadier Batallion 371, currently part of the NATO Response Force is missing 76% of the needed Lucie night vision goggles, 41% of the needed P8 pistols and 31% of the needed MG3s.
> All Boxer APCs are missing armament as well.
> 
> Apparently is not all that bad because German military think thanks refere to their military as a *middle major power *
> Yes,the term seems to have confused German posters in there to,as one sarcastically remarked :
> 
> "Well it obviously means we are stronger than any *minor major power* "
> 
> @Gabriel92 .....WTF ? It's a God damn circus ? Seriously now.....


The victorious Western allies after WWII have denied Germany the right to reemerge as a military power.


----------



## Desert Fox

*Unbekannte lieder *

*●▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬ஜ۩卐۩ஜ▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬●*

*



*​


----------



## Desert Fox

*Fallschirmjager (German paratroopers) song:*
*Auf Kreta, Im Sturm, und Im Regen*


*●▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬ஜ۩卐۩ஜ▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬●*





​


----------



## Desert Fox

*Der alte Dessauer *


----------



## Nilgiri

Desert Fox said:


> *●▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬ஜ۩卐۩ஜ▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬●*
> 
> Lili Marlene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Thats my favourite version compared to more well known Marlene Dietrich.

Heres a good video of it:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

@Psychic @Nilgiri @Konigstiger

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

*Me109 Lied (Song)*​






@Nilgiri @Psychic​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

*Stuka Lied (Song)*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

*Ruck Zuck*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Great songs @Desert Fox

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

*Luftwaffe - Flieger Empor!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

*Immer Wenn Soldaten Singen*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

*Wo alle Straßen enden*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

*Es steht eine Muhle 
Im Schwartzwaldertal *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

Desert Fox said:


> *Wo alle Straßen enden*


With English and German lyrics:





Judging by the lyrics this must have been a WWI song since "grey" (the uniform of the Imperial German Army, but also of the Wehrmacht in WW2) and "no man's land" are mentioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Desert Fox said:


> With English and German lyrics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by the lyrics this must have been a WWI song since "grey" (the uniform of the Imperial German Army, but also of the Wehrmacht in WW2) and "no man's land" are mentioned.



Yep its about marching through no-man's land. A poignant haunting tune.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

*Alte Kamaraden
(With English subtitles)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

*Bismarck March*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

*"Est is so schon soldat zu sein"*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

*Markische Heide*






@Nilgiri @Psychic @The Sandman @LeGenD @OsmanAli98 @Metanoia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamal18

888jamie888 said:


> Oh please, the allies didn't start WW2. It was the Germans fault.



Britain and France declared war on Germany, not the other way around.


----------

